

US Internet to roll out a faster, 10-gigabit fiber-optic service in Minneapolis - ghshephard
http://www.startribune.com/local/minneapolis/286680241.html

======
feld
watch for these traffic graphs to grow

[http://micelg.usinternet.com/export/](http://micelg.usinternet.com/export/)

The 511 building is going to be moving some serious bits soon

